# I need a hobby..trying to decide on one--just some musings here



## Marie5656 (Jun 2, 2019)

*I was thinking today that I definitely need a hobby of some sort.  Just something to do with my hands.  I used to cross-stitch (stamped, not counted) and also the plastic canvas crafts.  Ruthannes  post about the birdhouses got me thinking of things I could do.

I am thinking that later this summer, for the fall/winter I am going to go to a local yarn shop and take their knitting classes.  It is something I have always wanted to learn, anyway. I also used to do the crafts with the pony beads (see reference picture, end of post) back when I worked at a day program with people with disabilities.  We did a lot of crafting there.  

What do any of you do?  Did you always do them, or start later in life, as I am planning?

*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 2, 2019)

Marie, I love all sorts of crafts and did many over the years. When the adult coloring books came out a couple of years ago I really had fun doing that. I like woodworking which my son helps guide me through my projects and last year I decided to learn how to sew. I bought a sewing machine and got a lot of fabric from my girlfriend who is now in a nursing home. 

I had so much fun doing it. I started right after New Years and before I knew it April was here.

My latest project is making fabric yo yo's. An old craft from the 20's. I bought the yo yo maker on Amazon,brand name Clover. Any type of fabric works. I'm currently making a runner for my Mom's hope chest. Very easy to make which I do while watching TV.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 2, 2019)

*Ruth, I did see your yo-yo runner in your thread.  Interesting.  What else can you do with them?  Sounds like a fun project*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 2, 2019)

Marie,you can make a necklace out of them,use a couple on gifts instead of a bow. Put a couple together and wear on a coat or fancy up a blouse with them. The label shows them covering a tote bag. Christmas ornaments. Even a vest is possible. Stacking them together you can make baby toys or pet toys. If you go on you-tube you can get many ideas. 

If you don't have a lot of fabric you can find some in the thrift stores. Even clothing can be cut. I make mine starting with a 6 in. square. Plop it in the maker cut around any which way and sew around. The package shows you how. I use the extra large maker which makes a 2 inch yo yo. I have a smaller one but it is hard to hang on to. Good luck with whatever you choose to try. I'm sure you will find some type of craft you enjoy.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2019)

I’ve got too many hobbies to keep up with. 

If you’ve like needlework in the past and know you like it , then that’s a good place to start. 
One thing that I think I’d consider about the bead work is your eyesight. With eyesight failing each year, this type of work will put a strain on your eyes so if you are determined to do it then you might want to consider getting a magnifying glass with lights attached. It makes the work so much more enjoyable. 

Some people like jigsaw puzzles or crossword puzzles. You might want to try painting or learning an instrument. 

My hobbies are woodworking, woodcarving , painting, jewelry making , sewing, and music but I rotate my hobbies so I don’t get too overwhelmed by them. 

I think youd you’d enjoy painting Maria. It’s very liberating doing abstract art.
Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’ve got too many hobbies to keep up with.
> 
> If you’ve like needlework in the past and know you like it , then that’s a good place to start.
> *One thing that I think I’d consider about the bead work is your eyesight. *With eyesight failing each year, this type of work will put a strain on your eyes so if you are determined to do it then you might want to consider getting a magnifying glass with lights attached. It makes the work so much more enjoyable.
> ...



I know what you mean about the bead work, but the pony beads I am thinking of working with are not the tiny beads you are probably thinking of that people use to make bracelets, these are about the size of a pea.  Small, but not unmanageable.  Thanks for the other suggestions.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I know what you mean about the bead work, but the pony beads I am thinking of working with are not the tiny beads you are probably thinking of that people use to make bracelets, these are about the size of a pea.  Small, but not unmanageable.  Thanks for the other suggestions.


Ok I see. I looked them up. They are pea sized so are fairly big. 
This might be a great hobby just to keep your hands and mind active. 
There are even free patterns online. I quite like the idea of making Christmas ornaments and giving them away to loved ones to be remembered by.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 4, 2019)

Marie, you might want to think about taking some classes in various hobbies to get a better idea of what you'll like.  I checked to see, and found that Michaels Craft Stores are in your general area of Rochester NY.  I've taken several of their classes over the years and found them to be fun and informative.  They have all kinds of classes.  Here's a link to the Michaels website.  From there you can navigate to classes in your specific area, if you're interested.

https://www.michaels.com/classes


----------



## twinkles (Jun 4, 2019)

i like crocheting--plastic canvas--and i also have a knitting machine that you turn by hand---i make hats and scarves and leg warmers for the needy--i also crochet lap blankets and shoulder warmers for nursing homes--


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Marie, you might want to think about taking some classes in various hobbies to get a better idea of what you'll like.  I checked to see, and found that Michaels Craft Stores are in your general area of Rochester NY.  I've taken several of their classes over the years and found them to be fun and informative.  They have all kinds of classes.  Here's a link to the Michaels website.  From there you can navigate to classes in your specific area, if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.michaels.com/classes



Good idea, Ronni.  I definitely would like some skills in new hobbies before winter sets in, and I will be housebound more often


----------

